# The application Setup Wizard (process com.android.setupwizard) has stopped...error



## aujbman (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, so long story short, I must have deleted some files from the phone, even though I thought I was only deleting files from the SD card because I lost all my gapps. So after a few failed attempts at getting things back to normal, I finally backed up my photos then formated the sd card, flashed the DRC83_base_defanged zip and then the latest Cyanogen rom and now I can sign onto Google and market and calender seem to be working but there are a couple of issues, 

1) I get the "The application Setup Wizard (process com.android.setupwizard) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again" error that I have to press force close a few times to get rid of right after the Google sign in process. 

2) Everything seems to be working close to normal except Beautiful Home. It shows the time but does not connect to show the area I am in or the weather. I have put in a zip to use when it cannot connect and it still will not display information. I am pretty sure this is not a problem with BH because I did not have this problem before all this went down. 

I am guessing I am still missing something from my phone since the last process I went through ( format SD card, factory wipe, flash base DRC83, flash CM) still produced an error message with the setup wizard. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dcarr622 (Apr 6, 2010)

Try posting this question in the forum for your device, someone might be better able to help you there.


----------



## domoxhomo (Oct 19, 2010)

why is my phone saying this?


----------



## prana_Sky (Dec 25, 2010)

*prob*

Me too  can't seem to find answers. soon as i boot up after a new flash I get the force close error and other google force closers. wt? I've done everything, format, hard reset  and Ive noticed if some how I get to install from the app market i click on the app and get fc.. Also I can't delete my internal sd card hard format still does not erase the card. I'm running out of ideas. please if someone know of away please let me know. Thanks


----------



## frz (Aug 6, 2011)

reboot in recovery mod
select restore
that should solve the problem


----------



## indhimaga (Aug 25, 2011)

yes me too under erickwill project rom... X10x EWJet xKernel(FreeKernel and zKernel)GB V2.3ex NEW PATCH V3.1F(24AUG11)


----------



## jt-gust (Feb 23, 2012)

*reboot coby kyros*



frz said:


> reboot in recovery mod
> select restore
> that should solve the problem

Click to collapse



I try to install the android market on my Coby Kyros 7022 and get this message
"The application Setup Wizard (process com.android.setupwizard) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again" error that I have to press force close. 
But when i push on that button i always get the same message. I did a reset on the back of the device but it always restart with the same message. 
Is there a solution to hardreset or via my PC to restart my device.
Please help.


----------



## top-guy (Jun 17, 2012)

frz said:


> reboot in recovery mod
> select restore
> that should solve the problem

Click to collapse




This is not helping. I tried but it didn't work. Still have the problem.


----------



## piroxi (Dec 6, 2012)

Alredy solved by enter recovery and wipe ALL.


----------



## mozzumalGsM (Aug 24, 2013)

go to recovery mode then wipe 1000% ok


Br 
   MozzumalGsM


----------



## samuckas (May 20, 2014)

*Solução erro setupwizard*

Meu brother eu tive o mesmo problema, segue ai o esquema 
faça a restauração total de fabrica do android agora atenção;
Antes de fazer isso tire o chip do aparelho e inicializa o android vai aparece a apresentação normal do android note que ele vai pedir pra cria uma conta no google mais só vai ter a opção de wi-fi ai que esta o esquema clica na opção wi-fi faça o login até chega na tela preta sem menu ai meu querido é só manda pro seu e-mail google um aplicativo de launcher tipo zeamlauncher.apk pois o que aconteceu foi que esse aplicativo foi desinstalado apos enviar para o seu e-mail o celular aparecera a notificação acesse o email recebido e clique em instalar e pronto meu chapa é só corre para o abraço!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raj354 (Jun 10, 2015)

*The application Setup Wizard (process com.android.setupwizard) has stopped*

i was facing same problem here is the solution !!!
 1)your mobile should be rooted if not see youtube how to root your mobile ! 
2)factory reset your mobile 
3) wipe all cache 
4) then google for "DOWNLOAD STABLE MOD FOR  "xxxxxx" <- [your device name]
5)download the mod from xda 
6)save it on to your memory card insert it and reboot your phone in recovery mode and the install the zip mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devwaseem (Jun 11, 2015)

I think u have not installed the rom properly...first backup all the personal things and reboot to recovery wipe cache and dalvik cache and flash the rom and don't install gapps...after flashing the rom package reboot and try some thing for few mins and again goto recovery and wipe dalvik and cache and install gapps and reboot... try it..I hope this help:thumbup:

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ledor032799 (Mar 17, 2017)

Whats in Setup Wizard?


----------

